# WSLC Tank Car kit build



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I just completed building a West Side Lumber tank car kit from Big Train Backshop. It will join a train made up of a variety of cars from Big Train Backshop, AMS and Ozark Miniatures that I pull with my Bachmann Shay. It was a fairly simple kit to build. I used a set of Hartford trucks. I will weather it and add a couple of kerosene drums.








Simple plans mounted on a piece oh homasote and covered with wax paper


















Simple basswood frame with 2 truss rods









Planked deck









White metal NBW castings. Link and Pin couple pocket not included in the kit but is also from Big Train Backshop


















Ready for assignment to my lumber service work train.









Tank and toolbox are resin castings that are included in the kit. the steam driven pump is a brass casting from the kit, Trucks are an old Hartford kit. Decals are custom by Stan Cedarleaf.









Ready for work. It has been a fun kit to build. Next project will be for the 2012 MLS Build Challange.

Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nicely done, Paul. A wonderful addition to the line.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice build. 
Where do you get Big Train Backshop kits?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, I really like the looks of that car. I'll have to keep this thread


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice car! Did you run the truss rods through the NBW castings on the ends, or are the castings solid?


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

The kit is from 
Big Train Backshop
PO Box 991
San Luis Obispo, CA 93406-0991
805-541-0546
[email protected]

For the truss rods the NBW is a separate casting supplied in the kit. I drilled thru the Sill plate, installed the truss rod. Slid the rod to one end and cut it off short enough so that when it was centered the end of the brass rod was recessed to allow clearance for the NBW casting. I then slid it to the other side and repeated the cut. I then glue the stub of the NBW casting into the same hole.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That makes sense.


----------

